# Biggest Physical Insecurity?



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Mine is, face and then body. I find myself constantly looking at myself in the mirror, trying to imagine what I would look like with plastic surgery. I also don't like my weak shoulders. How about you guys, whats your biggest insecurity?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Everything, basically.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hair! Would prolly help if I stopped hacking at it myself and actually went to one of those hair cutting places I keep hearing about :lol


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

My face and body.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably a tie between face...and body....and everything else. :/


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Weight. I'm down 47 pounds so far this year. A little further and my Body Mass Index will meet the definition for overweight instead of obese. I get to work hard to lose weight just so I can be overweight -- losing weight to get fat -- now that's irony.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Weight. I'm down 47 pounds so far this year. A little further and my Body Mass Index will meet the definition for overweight instead of obese. I get to work hard to lose weight just so I can be overweight -- losing weight to get fat -- now that's irony.


You lost nearly 50 pounds. That's a good accomplishment! :banana

Here's even more irony for you. I used to be so thin, people would say I looked like a stick. Then I gained 30 pounds, and the extra fat rounded out all areas of my body. The only area that remained flat was my chest, ironically, the one area I would have liked to be rounded.

However, I lost 17 pounds recently and I am happy with my looks in general. The part I mostly don't like about my body is that I get out of breath easily.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

I chose other. I've accepted the fact that I'll be bald one day and my body isn't so bad (though if I lose one more pound I'll be considered underweight for my height). My legs aren't great to look at and I could use a bit of work on my chest, but as a guy, my biggest insecurity lies in a more obvious spot ever concealed from the light of day...


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Face. I actually think my body is attractive, its just that I have an ugly face and an enormous head. Unless they invent plastic surgery that can shrink your entire head, there's no help for me.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Probably my body because of the 'chubby' factor, i'm not fat but i'm not how i want to be either, so that's been an issue. I would of put my face out of insecurity but really, people have told me i have a very pretty face, and i like enough of it to not have a real problem with how i look...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Largely everything with me....

-facial features out of humanoid proportion
-dark circles under my eyes
-acne scars
-look very young for my age
-have fairly small hands
-overweight


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Face. I'm tall and in excellent physical condition, but I'm extremely insecure about my face.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

-----


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Body


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Everything.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

My face, my hair, my neck


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

everything for me, but mostly my facial features (mouth, nose, and ears)

sing-along time... head and shoulders, knees and toes, yes I am bored


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

It would probably be my social skills and confidence. I don't really have an insecurities about my appearance.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

my disfiguring acne scars, obviously.

anyone ever seen the movie 'cool hand luke'. one of the guards they keep showing has pretty bad acne scars...but he seems like a badass anyway.

great movie, by the way.

'sometimes nothin' can be a real cool hand'


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Everything. My face (especially my skin/acne scars), my body (pudgy and scarred), my hair, etc.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Body.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Honestly...everything.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

one dumb user name said:


> anyone ever seen the movie 'cool hand luke'. one of the guards they keep showing has pretty bad acne scars...but he seems like a badass anyway.


That reminds me, Morpheus from The Matrix had lots of pockmarks on his face too. He was an ultra cool tough guy with his sunglasses and black coat.


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm insecure about everything, but mostly about my face.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Face. I'm tall and in excellent physical condition, but I'm extremely insecure about my face.


Ask him to show you his pic. I've seen it and I don't see the problem he claims to exist. My gay brother would likely rate him a "stud muffin".


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Body... For a 5 foot 8 gal I'm too skinny, 116 lbs. Every time someone makes a comment on the way I look, I try to quickly change the subject so as not to cry. It really hurts me. I used to weigh 140 lbs and was happy with the way I looked... but for the past 3 years or so something happened to me, a mix of depression and ptsd and I can't get my weight back.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Scars on my legs :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm surprised at some of the reaction.
Powerman - I never thought you had a problem with your shoulders. I thought they were fine.
Lonelyguy - your face is fine, too.

For me, it's the body (with face/acne in second).
I was so lean before I started Paxil 6'3" 190lbs. If I had known what I would have looked like now (220lbs), yyeechh. The odd thing about all of this is that I am in shape! My dad is constanly shocked at how low my blood pressure is! He made me use his digital (say it with me!) sphygmomanometer* around my arm to measure it.

*Just in case you are ever asked what the real name of a blood pressure monitoring device is :lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Rose Noire said:


> my neck


Me, too. I _hate_ my neck.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Body._


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

My butt is too big  And my thighs aren't much better.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

My body (neck, specifically). I had Body Dysmorphic Disorder for a long time focused on my neck, and although BDD is mostly gone, it still lingers a little bit.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

allalone9863 said:


> My butt is too big  And my thighs aren't much better.


Butt can never be too big


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm surprised at some of the reaction.
> Powerman - I never thought you had a problem with your shoulders. I thought they were fine.
> Lonelyguy - your face is fine, too.
> 
> ...


LoL, I just call it a thingyamajig.

Well, I guess almost everyone with SA is insecure one way or the other. I've always been insecure, maybe it just doesn't seem like that to others though.

And damn, I thought I was fairly tall. You must be a giant


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

My body bothers me. I'm probably 25-30 pounds heavier than I should be due to this illness that makes my metabolism slow down a lot. Plus, I'm getting older, so I could be heavier for that reason, too. Despite that, I still carry my weight very well and people always figure I'm a least one whole dress size smaller than I actually am, which is nice. I just know I'd look better if I were thinner. Back in those "thin" days, I used to have to go around in public wearing a phony engagement ring just to keep strange men from following me around. _So doesn't happen anymore!_ :fall


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

My body.

Cool Hand Luke is a great movie btw.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine is face #1, I hate my smile/teeth. Really holds me back


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't really have any phsical insecurities. Im just plain old crazy. :lol


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

My face. I look pretty young for my age.
Also, my hair.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I would have to say my Face.

I dont think I look all that cute. 

Next would be my body: My stomach could be better. Also my thighs and butt are too big.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I am very insecure about my smile. Not the actual smile per say, I have nice straight white teeth, but about how smiling makes my face look. It puffs out my face in unflattering places and squints up my eyes and basically (IMO) makes me look extremely strange.


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

my body i guess. im really skinny for my height(6'0 135 lbs.), my necks kind of long and my head comes forward. lol my friends call me 'lizard boy' when theyre trippin. i dont mind that though it makes me laugh. i cant be that horrible though, i have girls like me until the approach me and i dont have much of a personality. :cig :no


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

Firstly face because even the slightest weight I put on goes straight to it. And currently, my face is a lot rounder than its been, and its one of the biggest concern about the way I look. As for the other features(eyes,nose etc), I wish they were alot more different really. 


My body doesn't look so good, but I guess the consolation is that people do think I'm smaller than I really am. But even then, people do notice I'm more of a big girl than a slim one. 


Hair: I have thick hair and I hated it for the longest time(I still dislike it sometimes now). What I have always wanted was thin sleek hair. But I guess its most probably for the best though. When I was 12, I had a hair condition that caused me to drop quite a lot of hair. As of date, I've had 2 relapses since and I can't imagine if I had thin hair to start with, what would my hair look like now,probably nearly non exisitant. So thankfully I have so much hair so when alot fell off, I still had some left :um


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

everything


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

yes, yes...absolutely everything.


----------

